# Can't wait for the PM9



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dammit....I can't wait to get my hands on one of these little dudes. I hope I am not setting myself up for disappointment!!!


tumbleweedtumbleweedtumbleweed


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

13 views and no replies......bueller....bueller...buller.....


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

hello?


----------



## rc (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll chime in. I just completed the break-in period on my PM9. 225 rounds with no problems whatsoever. Also, I am extremely surprised how accurate it is. My groupings were only slightly larger than I have with my Glock 23, Glock 27 and M&P9. I could not be more pleased. I was hoping to pocket carry the PM9. So far it definitely feels big compared to my Seecamp, but with time I will probably get more comfortable with it. With fall and winter clothing it will probably be a great pocket gun.

Based on other posts, I checked it out for burrs before buying. One tiny burr did not bother me. Right out of the box 225 faultless round with 3 different types of ammo. Based on my experience i think you will be very happy with your PM9. Good luck.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a good experience with the one I had. It just had such a short trigger reach that I had trouble gripping it properly and keeping my trigger finger independent. I have a similar issue with the LCP I carry now, but at least it is a legitimate pocket gun. The PM-9 was a far superior gun, in my opinion, but was really too large for pocket carry in blue jeans.

I swapped it for a P-45, and then later swapped that for a Kahr K-9, which I will keep. Kahrs are great little single stack concealment guns.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good news thanks for the replies guys!!!


----------



## mharveyww1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*You should be pleased!*

To say that I've tried every gun in the known universe while looking for the BEST concealed carry weapon is ONLY A SLIGHT EXAGGERATION!!! :smt083:smt083

Along the way, I've bought (and sold) or had the chance to try out (and returned), over 20 guns that seemed as if they might fit the bill.
In the process, I've fallen head over heels in love with the Springfield EMP in 9mm...developed an infatuation with an RIA .45 Compact Tactical...worked up a heavy 'like' for the Ruger LCR...and I've kept all three.
BUT - none of them won the prize!
That goes to the Kahr PM-9!!!

It's just a little gem. Carrries totally unnoticed IWB...and I often almost forget it's there.

***NOTE: I have found this pistol to be only "pocketable" if I wear heavy cargo-type pants with a strong 
gunbelt. It just doesn't "hide away" like an LCP, Seecamp or one of the small Kel-Tecs. On the OTHER
hand, it's a lot easier to shoot, accurately, than any of those and it packs more punch.

Kahr recommends a 500 round break-in period. So I complied. There were NO issues in that first 500 and none in the next 200 (which is where I am now). All types of ammo, lead nose, FMJ, 5 different types of JHP's , 3 types of frangibles. It ate and digested ALL of it with gusto!

The double-action trigger is simply amazing. Nicest I've ever encountered. That really helps with accuracy.
That said...I can put 7 rounds in a 6" circle at 20 feet EVERY TIME. And all 7 go into the 10-ring at 10 feet - every time. 
I can't "drive nails with it" like I can the EMP or the .45 1911 - but I can't comfortably carry THEM concealed, either.

Bottom line is the PM-9 gives me all the accuracy I could conceivably need with any type of confrontation that I might ever face with it. And it does it with a 9mm round which gives me more confidence than the .380 I used to carry. Recoil is negligible and the pistol is easy to keep on target.
Nicely made and looks like it'll last a lot longer than I will.........

Having said all that...I still have 1911 .45's with 230 gr. JHP's in the bedside table and center console of the truck but I carry that little Kahr comfortably and with confidence.

Mike Harvey


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

+1

That about sums it up! Not your SHTF gun, but definitely your best friend walking to your car at night. Can't beat Kahr's concealability!


----------

